# Lake Milton Walleye Report 3/2-3/4



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Good Morning Everyone, 

We have gotten some reports both yesterday morning and afternoon that at least one walleye limit was caught and multiple other walleye were being caught at the Milton Spillway on 3/4. Fishermen were using Gold and Blue VibE's and Jigging Raps. We have also heard that on Saturday and Sunday fish were being caught throughout the day with more fish being caught on Saturday. Green/Firetiger/Chartreuse were working better on Saturday. 

This would be about the time for Milton to go off as we struggled to keep both Jigging Raps and VibEs in stock when I compared my sales reports from last year on the items we sold from 3/7-3/22. 

What is really interesting is when you look at the data for yesterday, the water temperature spiked from a fairly stable 35.5-36.5 degrees from 2/26-3/3 to almost 39 degrees on 3/4. It doesn't sound like much, but it was a big change when you compare the last few weeks. Might be worth noting. 

Many of you have asked about the Mahoning River spots down the street (225 bridge parking lot, water works, dam, etc) and if the walleye are biting. We have not heard of anything in the last few days, but we will keep you posted if we do. This is one of the best kept secrets with the local guys here and sometimes that information is hard to come by!


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> We have gotten some reports both yesterday morning and afternoon that at least one walleye limit was caught and multiple other walleye were being caught at the Milton Spillway on 3/4. Fishermen were using Gold and Blue VibE's and Jigging Raps. We have also heard that on Saturday and Sunday fish were being caught throughout the day with more fish being caught on Saturday. Green/Firetiger/Chartreuse were working better on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Nice report. I noticed that temp spike yesterday too and really wanted to get out there. Friday might be my next opportunity to do so.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Update: Walleye are still being caught on Jigging Raps as of this morning.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I drive by the dam on Summit St daily and there hasn't been anyone fishing there yet that I can tell. The Mahoning River is still pretty high in that area but it's gonna be 60 Sunday so I'm gonna try to fish it in the morning before I go to Vegas later that day......Rich


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I went back to the spillway last night. Fished from about 5:15 to 6:45. I saw a couple fish caught, but other than that, not much going on. The fish were caught on jigging raps. Water level was down at least a foot since Sunday. The discharge was cut to about 50 cfps second yesterday (down from 268 over the weekend). It was mighty cold out!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

are you guys using jigging raps below the spillway?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> are you guys using jigging raps below the spillway?


Yes Sir. That is what is being used in the last few days. Over the weekend it was VibE's. It seems to change from one day to the next, but Jigging Raps have been the most popular. Bring backups as that concrete has been claiming quite a few jigs for the guys fishing off the rail. 

They were still being caught last night on jigging raps. I have yet to get a report this morning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> are you guys using jigging raps below the spillway?


^^what he said^^... check the regs tho. I think they start a one hook rule and no night fishing during certain times there?? ....


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, is this all vertical fishing from elevated platforms or can you get down to water level at Milton?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking at the new regulations the single hook is in effect above lake Milton to the Berlin dam as usual. Nothing about night fishing not allowed unless they have signs posted at the gate.

Dan 1881- you can fish off a railing into the discharge chutes below the dam, or go down on the rocks below and try for them. Last time I was there guys were snagging off the rail with vibes. A few years back, not sure how it is now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Need wardens there, most of the ones caught are snagged.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Last sunday I was at milton and witnessed 2 fish that were snagged one was released one was kept. Didn't confront or say anything bc I was out numbered. 

Don.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Last sunday I was at milton and witnessed 2 fish that were snagged one was released one was kept. Didn't confront or say anything bc I was out numbered.
> 
> Don.


Game warden actually flew over with a drone when I was there Sunday morning. Not much was going on Sunday while I was there. I saw quite a bit of snagged fish on Saturday, fortunately the vast majority were released. Unfortunately, they all weren’t released. Of the four days I was there, I saw the warden three of the days. And apparently, he just left before I got there yesterday.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This sign is posted at Berlin spillway off yo ur left of path down the hill.

Don.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

They're jigging off the underwater wall and the railing wall with the Vibe-e right?
I couldn't imagine casting those into the river


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we were their last year, the water was so high we couldn't fish the spillway but noticed an island down the river a few hundred yds, the walleye were stacked in behind the island.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmmmm, just made a mental note!


Uglystix said:


> They're jigging off the underwater wall and the railing wall with the Vibe-e right?
> I couldn't imagine casting those into the river


Take off the front treble for Casting. Reduces "snag-a-bility" by abt 75%. "Catch-rate" only reduced abt 25%.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

We are still getting reports that they are being caught on Jigging Raps as of this morning. Color doesn't seem to matter but blue and chrome have been selling the best, for what its worth!


----------

